# Huskee 28 ton splitter problem



## LeeWheeler (May 29, 2021)

Hello. I have a huskee 28 ton log splitter. I’ve been having an issue with it. When I crank it up it runs fine for the first minute or two but then as I start to split a log or put any kind of pressure or stress on the engine it quickly bogs down and shuts off. I’ve had the carburetor cleaned, initially it was dirty. Once getting the carburetor back on and trying it again it still continues to have the problem. The gas is fresh too. Would bad hydraulic fluid cause this issue? It’s been a while since I changed it out but that doesn’t seem like it would cause this problem. Any ideas what could be causing this issue? Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the engine oil level first..
low oil will shut down an engine.

then check the air filter. make sure there is no exhaust carbon build up in the air filter.
i would change out the carb. most new small engine carbs are 20-30 bucks...

what engine are you running?

have you checked the hyd filter?
and cleaned the exhaust screen?
and checked the valve lash?


----------



## LeeWheeler (May 29, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.
I will check the items mentioned above and answer some items below. I have a question or two as well... 

The engine is a 180 or 190 GC Honda.

have you checked the hyd filter? Plan on doing that today. 
and cleaned the exhaust screen? Where and what is that? 
and checked the valve lash? What and where is that?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

valve lash check under valve cover. i need the engine numbers for the settings.

exhaust screen on the muffler outlet on a honda.

check out this video on the valve lash


----------

